# AirPlay différent iOS et MacOS ?



## Kuergo (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Désolé si le sujet a déjà été abordé, je n’ai pas trouvé.
En ces temps de confinement avec des enfants, j’essaie parfois de leur mettre un dessin animé (en avi ou mkv) en Airplay sur notre télévision.
Le même dessin animé sur iPhone et sur Mac ne passe pas de la même manière.

Tout fonctionne très bien quand je le projette à partir de mon MBP16 (ou Macbook Air début 2015), mais quand je fais la même chose à partir de mon iPhone (XS Max pour info si ça peut jouer), je n’ai que le son mais l’image ne passe pas. À noter que pour projeter des photos ça fonctionne très bien à partir de l’iPhone.

Airplay est-il différent entre iOS et MacOS ? Ai-je une mise à jour quelconque à faire ? Si oui comment ?

Merci !


----------



## ericse (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Donc tu as un film qui passe très bien quand tu le joues directement sur ton iPhone, mais mal (sans l'image) quand tu le projettes depuis ce même iPhone sur ta TV avec Air Play, c'est ça ?


----------



## Kuergo (5 Avril 2020)

Le même film peut être lu via VLC que ce soit sur l’iPhone ou sur le MBP indépendamment.

Ensuite je peux diffuser le film sur la télé à partir du Mac via Airplay sans souci également.

Par contre l’Airplay ne m’affiche pas l’image si je lis la vidéo sur l’iPhone, uniquement le son.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (5 Avril 2020)

Tu le lis sur l'iphone avec une application VLC ? 
Tu as essayé de "caster" d'autres fichiers ?


----------



## Kuergo (7 Avril 2020)

Je viens d’essayer plusieurs choses :

Lecture d’une vidéo Youtube sur la télé via Airplay de l’iPhone : ok pour le son et image

Lecture d’une vidéo de mes enfants filmée par l’iPhone en Airplay sur la télé (lecture directement à partir de l’appli Photos) : ok pour le son et image

La même vidéo de mes enfants, que j’enregistre dans « Téléchargements » de l’appli Fichiers. Ensuite je la lis via VLC et le problème est là, j’ai le son mais pas l’image sur ma télé

Ça pourrait donc venir de VLC, l’appli n’est donc pas complète sur iOS ? Avez-vous aussi des soucis d’Airplay de lecture de vidéos par VLC ?


----------



## Igrekoa2n (8 Avril 2020)

Tu as trouvé toi même la source en effet. A priori c'est VLC. Essaye avec une autre application de lecteur video comme PlayerXTrem


----------



## Kuergo (9 Avril 2020)

J’ai essayé avec l’appli que tu as mentionné et ça fonctionne, merci. J’ai cherché dans cette appli la fonction « recopie de l’écran » mais pas trouvé du coup j’ai utilisé la fonction de recopie sur l’écran d’accueil de l’iPhone.

Chose que je n’utilisais pas avec VLC.
Du coup j’ai essayé ça avec VLC aussi et j’avais son et image.
Bilan : la fonction recopie de l’écran incluse dans le lecteur VLC n’est pas suffisante et il faut passer par celle native de l’iPhone.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Igrekoa2n (9 Avril 2020)

Ravi que tu es trouvé la solution. VLC est parfait pour les ordinateurs mais en effet pas toujours optimal sur mobile. On ne peut pas être bon partout.


----------



## Kuergo (9 Avril 2020)

Effectivement !

Je m’étais posé la question à un moment de passer sur un iPad pour ma machine principale et finalement je ne regrette pas l’achat de mon MBP, comme ça je garde les possibilités d’iOS et MacOS en même temps !

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Sneaky_Owl (22 Avril 2020)

En parlant de différence entre iPhone et Mac, quelqu'un saurait-il s'il y a une différence de protocole Airplay entre les deux ?

Exemple tout bête :

Enceinte 1 : compatible Airplay 1
enceinte 2 : compatible Airplay 2
enceinte 3 : compatible AirPlay 2

*Depuis mon iPhone*, et l'application musique, je peux connecter en même temps l'enceinte 2 et 3, normal me direz-vous, elles sont compatibles airplay 2. Et donc impossible de connecter en même temps l'enceinte 1

*Depuis l'application musique de l'iMac*, je peux connecter les 3 enceintes en même temps, même celle qui n'est pas compatible Airplay 2 !

Une idée ?


----------

